# Istat care about their customers



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Well got me istat this week and its a very good bit of kit now I have figured it all out, well I say "I have" I couldn't of done it without Barry from istat after nights of fiddling and fading about I emailed Barry and he has solved my problem and advised me on things, for this I can say thankyou enough. 

I have to say he is absolutely brilliant that even at 1130 on a Friday evening he was willing to help when I dont expect it, I will be buying more istat a in the future as a man that is willing to help at this time of night deserves success in his business !

Oh yes by the way the istat is not a hard piece of equipment to use I'm just a 
idiot 

Thankyou Barry, your a top man !!!!:notworthy


Ps I don't work for istat :lol2: praise where it's due


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

have been looking at get 1 think i will have to get 1 soon


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> have been looking at get 1 think i will have to get 1 soon


The customer service is second to none !


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

you got the link to there facebook :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> you got the link to there facebook :2thumb:


No mate I don't do facebook however they are on here under istat, you won't regret getting one the temps are spot on and I am one very happy customer I reccomend them to anyone


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> No mate I don't do facebook however they are on here under istat, you won't regret getting one the temps are spot on and I am one very happy customer I reccomend them to anyone


look at sum for the thread that are slaging it off but there do not have one wtf:bash: the kit looks spot on to me and am willing to give then a go as there are new i say give the little guys a good as a lot but hart and sole in to what there do not like sum of the big boys out there :whistling2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> look at sum for the thread that are slaging it off but there do not have one wtf:bash: the kit looks spot on to me and am willing to give then a go as there are new i say give the little guys a good as a lot but hart and sole in to what there do not like sum of the big boys out there :whistling2:


All I heard was positive so I took the dive


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great news, glad its as described. 

Keep us posted on how it does. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

pk93 said:


> Great news, glad its as described.
> 
> Keep us posted on how it does. :2thumb:


Will do mate, I always buy habistat however this is more suited for my temps as a night eye is not ideal.


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking to get an iStat for a CHE, I have sent a private message on here but haven't had a reply.
Does anyone know how to contact them? Hoping might see this and get in touch!

Kind regards
John


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

johnre14 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to get an iStat for a CHE, I have sent a private message on here but haven't had a reply.
> Does anyone know how to contact them? Hoping might see this and get in touch!
> 
> Kind regards
> John


I have Barry from istat email, it may he's personal one so ill email him to make sure he don't mind me giving it too you:2thumb:


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

That would be great thank you!
:cheers:



Bradleybradleyc said:


> I have Barry from istat email, it may he's personal one so ill email him to make sure he don't mind me giving it too you:2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

johnre14 said:


> That would be great thank you!
> :cheers:


Pm waiting pal : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Hi guy I have to add an update to this thread.... Thanks to Stepehen P- cheers mate.

So after the glowing review I gave istat- it was not the best experiance I've had with a stat.

After a few months the stat stopped working when I increased the humidity. Basically this seemed to be a common problem with the pulse stat, the seal around the probe was NOT waterproof. I was not the first customer to return mine.

I sent this back to istat had it repaired then sold it on with the buyer knowing the problem. I am not willing to risk the health of any of my reptiles. All in all I lost £50 on the stat- lesson learned I'm back with habistat (the only make I have ever used apart from the istat) 

I'm sorry it took me so long to do this update. I forgot all about this until istat was mentioned on another thread.

Just a heads up people. Cheers Stephen you may have save others money and saved a few reptiles


----------

